

How bent spaghetti break (2005) - dest
http://www.lmm.jussieu.fr/spaghetti/index.html

======
pchristensen
Great video explaining why it breaks in 3 and showing it in slow motion
camera:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADD7QlQoFFI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADD7QlQoFFI)

~~~
Theodores
Thanks for that, the page needed plugins that my Chromebook does not have yet
all I wanted to see was the actual break...

------
ot
This research was awarded the prestigious IgNobel prize in 2006:

[http://www.improbable.com/ig/winners/#ig2006](http://www.improbable.com/ig/winners/#ig2006)

------
tinganho
The big mystery Richard Feynman tried to solve.

